# high rmps, cold air intake to blame?, reprogram ecu?? Help!



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

Im sorry if i sound like an idiot. I installed a carbonio cai in my car last september or so (2010 jetta auto 2.5) and everything's been fine. Yesterday when i put it in sport i noticed that when i let off the gas the rpms would stay high (wherever i let off) but when its in D its perfectly fine. I looked around and people are saying it could be because of the cai, or installing it without the ring (i did), etc. Any ideas why it would just start doing this? A friend of mine says the ecu took a while to compensate for the new cai and that i need to get it reprogrammed. when i told him what kind of intake it was he said i should rip it out cuz its crap and go back to stock and have the dealership reprogram the ecu while its still under warranty. I dont know what to do. Im not a pro at all of this, just trying to start out. Thought cold air would be a good starting point. Do i get rid of my intake and get a new one (someday when i have the money again)? Do i reprogram the ecu with the stock set up? Keep the cai and do it? And if so where can i do that and how much does that typically run? Please help


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

You have symptoms of the rev-hang that happens when you install a CAI without getting the ECU reprogrammed to delete it or installing the Carbonio ring that may help reduce it. The ring is mostly to assist in keeping the engine from running lean, but if you want to keep the CAI then get the car tuned with C2 software (what I and many others in here have) or something else that does the job.


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey thanks for replying  Ill totally look into that. I really dont want to find a new intake. My friend got me all paranoid telling me its crap. It IS a good one though right? thanks again


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sagerabbit said:


> You have symptoms of the rev-hang that happens when you install a CAI without getting the ECU reprogrammed to delete it or installing the Carbonio ring that may help reduce it. The ring is mostly to assist in keeping the engine from running lean, but if you want to keep the CAI then get the car tuned with C2 software (what I and many others in here have) or something else that does the job.


 not sure if this is right... i mean, he has an auto... and whil ei had mine (2.5 years) i never had any rev hang... :screwy:


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

"she" btw, lol but yea i was noticing that too. I wasnt sure if that was strictly a manual thing or what. Nothing shows up when you do a search for rev hang and automatic


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LunaKitE said:


> "she" btw, lol but yea i was noticing that too. I wasnt sure if that was strictly a manual thing or what. Nothing shows up when you do a search for rev hang and automatic


 lol, she. sorry! 

anyways, i havent really heard any rev hang with automatics, or anything similar to what manuals experience. 

why would they hang up? i have no clue... but you having a 2010: why dont you just check with the dealer? if they are a pita, then put the stock thing back on, but it shouldnt make much of a difference. 

food for thought: if the intake were to be the culprit, why would it take +1 year to show it? 

lastly:APR and its carbonio Cai are both fairly reputable, so that shouldnt be the issue.


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

also, is this something i can wait on or would it be bad to drive it like this? i mean i would stay in Drive and not use sport mode at all until i could afford this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LunaKitE said:


> also, is this something i can wait on or would it be bad to drive it like this? i mean i would stay in Drive and not use sport mode at all until i could afford this.


 the dealer SHOULDNT charge you for it... i mean, you are in warranty still


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

the cost part was aimed at the ecu flash, my bad. Cuz thats like $300 isnt it? At this point i dont need anything fancy i just want this crap to go away lol. Yea the dealer shouldnt charge me but im sure theyll try to give me crap over installing the intake. (off topic, thygreyt, youre on jettamkv too right? whats up with the site? )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LunaKitE said:


> the cost part was aimed at the ecu flash, my bad. Cuz thats like $300 isnt it? At this point i dont need anything fancy i just want this crap to go away lol. Yea the dealer shouldnt charge me but im sure theyll try to give me crap over installing the intake. (off topic, thygreyt, youre on jettamkv too right? whats up with the site? )


 lol, if they give you crap just put the oem thing back there!  

and yes, i used to be on jetta mkv... before it went to the shebs... and i was ALWAYS there untill jenn pren (vdub_shawty) and her bf, kevin marriner (kmarriner) pretty much kicked me out... they would just hate on all day long. :facepalm: and i just grew bored... 

as per the site itself: is has been havin a lot of server issues lately. the admins dont really care any longer.


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

that sucks, i liked that place. Anyway, ill see what they say. Been a bit beetchy lately so maybe itll be fun if they do start crap with me hahaha. I need to get the routine servicing done too. But is it ok to drive it as it is? Blah this sucks. Hope it works out. Thanks for the help and the info. Ill let yall know how it goes.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an auto and had the same issue before i got a tune. Get a tune and you'll be fine. oh and tiptronic > sport mode :]


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

heh i know. But even so, it needs to not act all squirrely! *sigh* oh well


----------



## ryguy85 (Jul 10, 2011)

When you are in sport mode the transmission holds your gear for longer and keeps the torque converter locked. What you could be experiencing is essentially engine braking. 

this will usually happen if you accelrate at a pretty high rate and then pull off the gas before the transmission has changed to the next gear gear then you will notice the rev's will kind of hang there and slowly drop off. you may also feel a bit of a kick since the engine compression is now slowing you down.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

ryguy85 said:


> When you are in sport mode the transmission holds your gear for longer and keeps the torque converter locked. What you could be experiencing is essentially engine braking.
> 
> this will usually happen if you accelrate at a pretty high rate and then pull off the gas before the transmission has changed to the next gear gear then you will notice the rev's will kind of hang there and slowly drop off. you may also feel a bit of a kick since the engine compression is now slowing you down.


 This makes sense.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

ryguy85 said:


> When you are in sport mode the transmission holds your gear for longer and keeps the torque converter locked. What you could be experiencing is essentially engine braking.
> 
> this will usually happen if you accelrate at a pretty high rate and then pull off the gas before the transmission has changed to the next gear gear then you will notice the rev's will kind of hang there and slowly drop off. you may also feel a bit of a kick since the engine compression is now slowing you down.


 ^^ THIS 110% certain. It has ALWAYS been this way, you just noticed it now. Your auto keeps your car in a lower gear in Sport mode. The reason you dont feel it in drive is because it up shifts for you. Sport mode is intended to give you the ability to take off faster if you want.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with your car. As already mentioned, this is how SPORT mode was intended to work. If you put it in sport mode and drive it like you stole it, when accelerating quickly, with sudden lift off it will keep the gear for awhile. The transmission assumes that you may romp on it again shortly so it keeps the RPMs up in the power band instead of upshifting which might slow you down should you decide to floor it again.

If you want more control, flip the shifter over to tiptronic mode and shift manually.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> There is nothing wrong with your car. As already mentioned, this is how SPORT mode was intended to work. If you put it in sport mode and drive it like you stole it, when accelerating quickly, with sudden lift off it will keep the gear for awhile. The transmission assumes that you may romp on it again shortly so it keeps the RPMs up in the power band instead of upshifting which might slow you down should you decide to floor it again.
> 
> If you want more control, flip the shifter over to tiptronic mode and *shift manually.*


sort of.


----------



## LunaKitE (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess it was just me. I knew that it stays higher in sport mode it still just seemed weird that day. I dunno. I added some injector cleaner (needed it anyway) and filled up the other day and everything seems fine. Thanks for everyones input and sorry for wasting your time with something that probably wasnt even an issue lol i feel like a tard :facepalm:


----------

